# Central Texas plant



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Any ideas what this is. Bees seem to love it.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

No ideas on what this is?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

A close up photo might help


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Around here we call it salt cedar. It's an invasive shrub that sucks the moisture out of the soil.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Belfrybat, 

Thanks, it will give me something to search for


----------



## Budman1950 (Aug 2, 2009)

With all the white flowers, it looks like Chinese privet. The picture in this link shows you what all those pretty flowers turn into.....seeds galore and why it's so easy to spread. http://www.texasinvasives.org/plant_database/detail.php?symbol=LISI


----------

